# What are two good horse show names for these horses?



## erikaharmony (May 25, 2009)

did you want their names in with their show name?


----------



## yellow (Oct 17, 2009)

I'd give them a name that refers to the pedigree. Especially if it's a good one


----------



## MIEventer (Feb 15, 2009)

Are there any pictures of the horses? Personality, destinctive traits to the horses?


----------

